# A silly newbie question



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Is it better to wash all your fabric before storing it or wash it right before you use it? Or does it not matter either way as long as it gets washes before sewing?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

And to complicate things, some don't wash before sewing!

If it is a fabric that will shrink, and you are making garments, wash/dry before sewing.

I don't wash till I use it. And I usually don't wash at all before quilting.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I only wash fabrics that I may use in forum quilt swaps.

A higher end quilt store told me that the shrinkage on good quality fabric is not like it was in the past.

Also, if you want an old fashioned puckered quilt look, you would wash after making; smooth wash before.

I have some I washed when I bought it, and a lot that I did not.

So, suit yourself.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I wash mine when I get it home because of the insecticides that might be on it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I always wash fabrics before storing or using.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I usually put them through a rinse then iron them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The eternal question. 


I _never_ wash at all unless it's a really vibrant red or something that might bleed once it's in my project. 
I'm one who really likes that old-fashioned puckered look so I only wash AFTER quilting.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The question was asked on Love of Quilting (Fons & Porter) PBS show last week. Maryann Fons said she did not wash fabrics. She also said that she spray starches and irons each fabric just before cutting.

Sometimes I wash and sometimes I don't. It sort of depends on the fabric. Some sale fabrics seem to be shop soiled so I wash. If I'm concerned about shrinking or fading, I wash. If there is a chemical or other odor, I wash. 

I don't think there needs to be a hard and fast rule on washing. It used to be it was always necessary due to shrinkage or fading, but with the new fabrics this no longer seems to be an issue.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

As soon as my fabric comes in the house it gets washed. That way it is ready for use when I am.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I almost never pre-wash fabric before use, unless I am super concerned about a great deal of shrinkage. A lot of my finished items will never be washed, so there's no point. And you can't wash silk.


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone for responding!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't every prewash. I do however, totally saturate all my fabrics with heavy starch and hang them on the line to dry before cutting them. No need to iron when line drying, and cutting and piecing are more accurate with starched fabrics.


----------



## pinkroses (May 24, 2006)

I always do ; especially if I am going to make something to wear ; 
and I do when I quilt; <3


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I never wash fabrics before & wash my quilts after they are finished.


----------

